# chewy chew chew



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

well.....i have internet digital phone cabler blah blah blah...this means i have alot of cords running all over the place...i also like letting my ratties run all over the place...this presents a problem.....which i discovered when i was trying to get on the net and for some reason could not.....as it turns out....pie and/or pah...had chewed through the modem cord...luckily it was the side with less volts so no one got hurt.....however now i find myself.....well paranoid and chasing them around everytime i let them out....the thing is its pretty much impossible to keep them away from an area without cords....cos theres pretty much cords everywhere....im going to assume that most of you also have the internet....what do you guys do to avoid chewed cords and possible electricution?...i have resorted to keeping them in the half of the apartment that has the least cords and put my sons gate between...the problem with that is my family spends most of its time in the cord section.....so we miss our rats......comments and advice welcome
cheers
pie o' pah


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you tape the cords up so there not on the floor where your ratties can get to them? When I had my first rat Beavis, I came home one day to find like 3 computer cords missing! The lil guy had chewed them off and took them to make a nest somewhere xD I was so angry but I knew thats just what rats do...Anways I also got paranoid and I would watch him everywhere he went. I ended up just taping up all the cords to the walls to where he couldnt reach lol. That all I thought of at the time cuz my room was his and he was so used to just leaving his cage whenever he pleased. I didnt want to have to keep him in his cage all day when I wasn't home. I also know that there are all kinds of cord covers and stuff you can buy.


----------



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

get wireless internet!


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

You can also get cable management that basically zips up around the wires. That way if they chew, they're just going to chew a plastic case and not the actual wire.

I didn't pay attention to where you're from so you may not be able to get exactly the same thing but have a look at this link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JML-Cable-Tidy-Grey/dp/B0000CDMKN/ref=pd_sbs_ce_2/203-3725958-0046356

If you're in the USA here's a similar idea:
http://www.amazon.com/HOSA-CABLE-OR..._11/104-9816737-6213544?ie=UTF8&s=electronics

Hope this helps!


----------

